# Illegal or not



## altima704 (Jan 23, 2005)

DOES ANYONE KNOW IF SUPER WHITE LIGHTS IN YOUR TURNING SIGNALS ARE ILLEGAL OR LEGAL


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Well if they don't emit amber or red.. Yep


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

they are illegal, just like Asleepz said if they are not amber (orange) or red then they are considered Illegal. 
Back when i had hyperwhite blinkers..Cops used to love me


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

if you live here in cali, then white and orange are allowed, but nothing else. so i guess hyper white is white, so ya their legal.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

you're lucky, here cops dont have anything else to do so they pull people over for stupid stuff like this. 
Forgot to mention that if your car came with let say white blinkers in the front or back then its legall.but it has to come like that stock


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

b14sleeper said:


> if you live here in cali, then white and orange are allowed, but nothing else. so i guess hyper white is white, so ya their legal.


Only in Cali then....


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

texas too.. i have led white on my car no problems with the cops but i do have orange in the rear...


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Hmmmm.... It's something to look into.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

i used to have white blinker/corner lights. Got pulled over for them few times but i never got a ticket, just warnings to change them. Now i got crystal clear corners and they have the orange thing inthem so whatever bulb i put in they still light up amber (i was too lazy to remove the orange plastic..so i just left it like that)


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

i've had white bulbs in my corners for about a year, and have had no problems with the cops. (knock on wood) and i live in WA where laws are held tighter than a kid in Micheal Jacksons Never Never land


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

^ i know, you guys can't even have Radar detectors overthere


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

B14_Stealth said:


> ^ i know, you guys can't even have Radar detectors overthere


yep, it tis teh suck for sure. I was constantly harrassed by the same cop not too long ago, then i got him kicked off the force when i videotaped him driving through town at almost 80 in a 35 and he had no reason too on a daily basis. Plus i taped him pushing around some guy walking down the street and the guy did nothing wrong..........oh well, guess ill move to arizona or something.


----------



## jeff9nissan (Jan 9, 2004)

We can have white or amber in the front and amber or red in the back here in idaho.


----------



## ebricenojr (Jan 28, 2004)

I don't think FLA matters too much about the white corners. I have white corners and no problems yet...but bacon did stare a couple of times at my ride when I'm stopped at a light. (I guess they were appreciating the ride :thumbup


----------



## Nissan4Life (Jul 18, 2004)

Talk about cops being bitches lol
I got two tickets in 4 days by the same cop. One ticket was for 5 over in a neighborhood -_- 
the other was for "20 over in a school zone" The first thing he asked me was, " Did you see where i was?" I said "no" and he says" well, i got you going 40 in a 20 school zone... luckily my insurance didnt go up


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

It's legal here.

Any car accessory manufactured by any tax paying and rule compliant importer/manufacturer is legal to use. In short anyone paying the government gets in.

Thats why strip-only or track-only or off-road only cars there are 100% street legal here.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Exalta said:


> It's legal here.
> 
> Any car accessory manufactured by any tax paying and rule compliant importer/manufacturer is legal to use. In short anyone paying the government gets in.
> 
> Thats why strip-only or track-only or off-road only cars there are 100% street legal here.


 ..therefore strobelights and sirens must be legal there too


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

♣AsleepZ♣ said:


> Hmmmm.... It's something to look into.


 it is ILLEGAL , but some places arent as strict. and u cant have RED in the front. the reason is because red/blue is the sign of EMERGENCY vehicles.
they use to pull people over left to right but now they let it go and everyone has them back on. seriously _its only when the cops are bored_ they'll pull u over.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

B14_Stealth said:


> ..therefore strobelights and sirens must be legal there too


Yeah, howd you know? Our Astro has a siren.

Anyone who can buy a police siren can get one.No papers at all. Hell, i can buy a police car ID from the station.

Talk about graft and corruption :thumbup:


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

^^ lucky you


----------



## Partyboy25 (Jan 27, 2005)

Yeah, I had green corners in my car and the local cop pulled me, and the sad thing is that I had had them in for almost a month and the one cop I know pulls me...


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i don't like colors other than yellow/orang because i cant see them! i have nearly hit many a rice because they went to turn and i couldn't decipher their turns from their head lamps


----------



## T200Sx (Jan 17, 2005)

I agree..Some laws actually have a reasonable purpose..Go figure :fluffy:


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

some are usefull, but most laws are useless...
Have u guys ever viewed how many different laws they got for every freaking part on the car?? One time i was looking up the price for a loud muffler ticket and i couldn't figure out what the code for the violation was so i just started looking at each law one by one and jesus christ..thats a lot of freaking useless rules... :dumbass:


----------



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

b14sleeper said:


> if you live here in cali, then white and orange are allowed, but nothing else. so i guess hyper white is white, so ya their legal.


i guess thats one thing that cali legalized lol


----------

